# how 2 make 240sx faster



## nst240sx (Mar 30, 2007)

how can i get more power in my 240sx with a stock engien......


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This subject has been covered many many times. Before posting, do a search.


----------



## DriftX (Mar 29, 2007)

nawzzzzzzz


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

stickers. lots and lots of stickers. like in TFATF, they make your car ZOOM!!
no, just kidding. you should really do a search. but the only real way to make your car faster with stock motor is boost.


----------



## redline 240 (May 6, 2006)

start collecting up turbo parts


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

swap in a B16.


trust me................


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

a good size turbo for the street would be a T28 or maybe even a T3...T3/T4 in my opinion is too big for the street, if its a daily driven car. T28, in my experiance, is perfect. just have it port and polished, wastegate enlarged(or even have the wastegate plugged and go with an external one, thats awesome!). a tubular manifold would be ideal for power and smoothnes, but a log type would last the longest and really isnt that much less of a difference. so start saving! and remember, the best part you can do is engine management. TUNE IT RIGHT!!! your first things to pick up should be an A/F R gauge, a water temp guage, and a oil pressure guage, and if you know your gonna boost it, a boost guage.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> swap in a B16.
> 
> 
> trust me................


lol thats classic shit!!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)




----------

